# Do you have, or can you get your hands on an old style rear projection TV?



## Moonshinedave

Lucky, me being part pack rat, I saved mine from a few years back along with the mirror,(suburb quality) and the front lenses. Here is something I think you might find some great uses for:


----------



## Old Man

That is good information. Thanks


----------



## budgetprepp-n

well next one of those I see setting on the curb will come home with me.


----------



## SecTec21

I really like this reuse or who-knew use thinking. Really good ideas offered. Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy

I picked up one of these after finding one sitting on the curb in my neighborhood.
It was significantly more difficult to get off than the one in the video, but I did it. The mirror was also only a flimsy plastic sheet, but I kept it anyways.
The best part was, even after I'd busted the thing into pieces, I set it out on the curb and it was gone by morning.
Somebody else wanted the internals and the lenses, and my wife was happy to see it gone.


----------



## Smitty901

I have a 50 inch one in the basement


----------



## 1skrewsloose

It's a fresnel lens and the outer cover is the lenticular, years ago noticed that placing the fesnel lens in front a crt tv made it into a big screen. Never delved into the firestarting properties. What a thing to lug around though. Well intentioned video, but, get the pronunciations right. One of my pet peeves being a former consumer electronics technician.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Great post, I have been randomly searching for one on craigslist for a few months, If I can get one for free I am going to pick it up


----------



## Dalarast

Using this solar screen or even just the focusing lens you can easily make a home-made solar desalination filter system... 

Good find; but better find at introducing me to some great video series to start checking out...


----------



## Moonshinedave

Dalarast said:


> Using this solar screen or even just the focusing lens you can easily make a home-made solar desalination filter system...
> 
> Good find; but better find at introducing me to some great video series to start checking out...


Dalarast, if you liked that guy, you simply will love this one:
https://www.youtube.com/user/intenseangler


----------



## whoppo

I've got a 42" rear projector that I've hung onto for ages... been meaning to harvest the fresnel and gun lenses out of it then sawsall the rest into trashable sized pieces. Just one of many things on my to-do list that I haven't done yet.


----------

